
The Rise and Fall of Visual Basic - ingve
https://medium.com/young-coder/the-rise-and-fall-of-visual-basic-f422252349a6
======
finchisko
>and that hot mess of a platform we call JavaScript

I don't get why people are still saying this about JavaScript. Modern
Javascript is far from a mess. This is specially strange to hear from guy
writing article about Visual Basic. Also using constructs like 'we call',
instead of 'I call', is not fair, because I don't think it is general opinion
about Javascript.

Sorry for being harsh, but such titles drives me really mad.

~~~
4mpm3
It's definitely opinion (and I certainly don't spare VB from criticism--it
draws more fire than JS in my article!). But I am curious in hearing a bit
more about your opinion on JS. Because there are so many pain points in it. So
much that someone can write a book about "The Good Parts of JS" and its
shortness becomes a meme. Now, TypeScript and other refinements address some
issues, but JS certainly makes it easy to write some bad code, especially if
you're not an experienced coder. The OOP is particularly clunky. Not to hate
on JS--it's wildly successful, but would we really have picked it as a
favorite language if it wasn't already built into browsers for scripting?

